# 2004 GTO Production Figures



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

I finally received the 2004 GTO Production Figures. 

Please don't repost to other Internet Forums. If you participate in other groups, please point them to this group (post) for the figures.

Enjoy!

Greg

(Note to 05GTO. You might want to sticky this one.)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> (Note to 05GTO. You might want to sticky this one.)


Done!

Thanks,


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you. Great info...


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks great info thanks! I know I have only seen one other my area (barbados blue at that) although I know the Dealer sold at least a few more. I have not seen any when actually driving.


----------



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

This means Pontiac still has to sell 2K Goats. Since the 06s will arive in the Fall, they have only 9 months to sell the 05s. I bet my lunch money we will see huge incentives on the 05s 4-5 months around June. The more they wait to releas de 05s (to allow 04s to sell), the bigger the problem down the road.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you for posting that. Now I feel better. Our first choice was Barbados. She who must be obeyed said no yellow, purple, or impulse after she saw it. I said no red (unless it was a deep burgandy like the 65s) because with a red 93 Z28, red 68 Firebird Convertible and all the other red cars I've owned the madness had to stop.

That left us with barbados, silver and black in that order for me, reverse it for her. Since I get to clean the car I got to choose silver. Now I don't fell bad for missing out on the last barbados in the area.

I would love to see a color like verdoro green with the glass paint like the show car on a new GTO or the blood red with the glass paint. I think GM dropped the ball with colors. A little retro in the colors like what Ford did with the T-Birds pastels would have been nice.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Very Interesting...

I note that on most colors the Manual/Auto is close to a 50-50 split - the exceptions being red and yellow. Those two colors have a much higher % manuals. Any guesses why that would be???

---Larry


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Very Interesting...
> 
> I note that on most colors the Manual/Auto is close to a 50-50 split - the exceptions being red and yellow. Those two colors have a much higher % manuals. Any guesses why that would be???
> 
> ---Larry


High impact colors - I normally associated them with "sportier" drivers who are impacted with the performance driving aspects (manual over automatic).


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

I got me one of the pulse red ones today, 791 left somewhere


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Very Interesting...
> 
> I note that on most colors the Manual/Auto is close to a 50-50 split - the exceptions being red and yellow. Those two colors have a much higher % manuals. Any guesses why that would be???
> 
> ---Larry


Also notice (and this is not meant to be sexist) the Barbados Blue is the only color where the A4 outweighs the M6. Wonder why that is? :confused


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

I Wonder When The Goats Will Come In White....


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

All 3 car's ive owned before have been red. I think the GTO im getting tommorow (12/16) is the brightest of them all. I agree with the redmadness theory, and think that i dont want it to end it feels too good .

My vote is no white, I'd vote grey(silver) out of the lineup if i could as well because it is too boring.

-Frank


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> High impact colors - I normally associated them with "sportier" drivers who are impacted with the performance driving aspects (manual over automatic).


I might opt for that theory IF there was some available difference - like if the there was a V-6 (shudder) model, then those opting for the LS1 might ALSO opt for yellow/red.

BUT I was reading in the Sunday paper the other day, and article about colors, silver/grey being the most popular general color - but BLUE and RED were the most popular "sporty car" colors. There's overlap there with red, but how'd yellow sneak in and overpass blue?

Not that it matters a hoot, just a curiousity.

---Larry


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I might opt for that theory IF there was some available difference - like if the there was a V-6 (shudder) model, then those opting for the LS1 might ALSO opt for yellow/red.
> 
> BUT I was reading in the Sunday paper the other day, and article about colors, silver/grey being the most popular general color - but BLUE and RED were the most popular "sporty car" colors. There's overlap there with red, but how'd yellow sneak in and overpass blue?


Yellow is currently the "in" color with the younger demographic and even some of us middle-aged guys. I might have purchased a Yellow goat if a different interior color had been offered other than black.

Greg


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

djdub said:


> Also notice (and this is not meant to be sexist) the Barbados Blue is the only color where the A4 outweighs the M6. Wonder why that is? :confused


yeah, but it's still a GTO at the least, no more no less, why does no one pick on cosmos purple goats? i think that barbados is a color you don't see everyday on the road on any vehicle. Silver on the other hand, well 50% of all vehicles come in silver...


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> yeah, but it's still a GTO at the least, no more no less, why does no one pick on cosmos purple goats?


Because everyone knows that even us gay boys who own Cosmos Purple goats are still butcher than anyone who owns a Barbados Blue one, no matter what their sexual orientation.  

Greg


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Because everyone knows that even us gay boys who own Cosmos Purple goats are still butcher than anyone who owns a Barbados Blue one, no matter what their sexual orientation.
> 
> Greg


I don't know... Either Greg cracks me up, or he keeps walking away from his PC allowing his friends to post for him.

Either way - what a hoot this place is!  

---Larry


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Because everyone knows that even us gay boys who own Cosmos Purple goats are still butcher than anyone who owns a Barbados Blue one, no matter what their sexual orientation.
> 
> Greg


And since when did purple become BUTCH??


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Stayingeast said:


> And since when did purple become BUTCH??


It's not the color, but the personality of the person who buys that color.

Greg


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

Purple reminds me of barney.


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

djdub said:


> Also notice (and this is not meant to be sexist) the Barbados Blue is the only color where the A4 outweighs the M6. Wonder why that is? :confused



The Barbados Blue is a girls color. Most ladies prefer an automatic. Lisa being one of the exceptions.


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

I liked the Barbados, but the only one to be had was an auto; that left silver or yellow and I chose the yellow
I also love the attn to detail in the yellow stitching on the shifter boot and elsewhere...


----------



## stormie (Nov 27, 2004)

DaveGesp said:


> The Barbados Blue is a girls color. Most ladies prefer an automatic. Lisa being one of the exceptions.


Sorry Dave, most ladies around here prefer the M6, myself being one of them as well.


----------



## david e. (Jan 2, 2005)

*Great information!*

undefined


GoatHerder said:


> I finally received the 2004 GTO Production Figures.
> 
> Please don't repost to other Internet Forums. If you participate in other groups, please point them to this group (post) for the figures.
> 
> ...


----------



## david e. (Jan 2, 2005)

*Great information!*

undefined Maybe this first year may become collectible due to these figures! Thanks DE


----------



## david e. (Jan 2, 2005)

:agree


david e. said:


> undefined Maybe this first year may become collectible due to these figures! Thanks DE


----------



## GTO Owner (Jan 3, 2005)

*Production information for 2004*

Att: Goat Herder: I saw your posting of 2004 Production information for the GTO. I was unable to get any information thru my computer. I just purchased a 2004 GTO Torrid Red automatic, last week. I wanted to find out how many were produced in that color. Can you help me out? Thank you. GTO Owner


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

GTO Owner said:


> Att: Goat Herder: I saw your posting of 2004 Production information for the GTO. I was unable to get any information thru my computer. I just purchased a 2004 GTO Torrid Red automatic, last week. I wanted to find out how many were produced in that color. Can you help me out? Thank you. GTO Owner


1,527 of Torrid Red Automatics were built.

Greg


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

*Calculated number by transmission and interior*

Okay folks. I am little hesitant to do this because it involves assumptions but I have calculated the best guess numbers for 04 by interior color. BB, Yellow, Pulse Red and Purple have no interior choice so the GM numbers for each transmission are the same as the interior color. IBM can have anthracite or blue but blue is only available with IBM. That let me calculate the percentage of blue vs. black interior and I allocated those proportionally to each transmission. I see no reason that interior color would vary by transmission so I bet these number are accurate to within a few cars. Red interior is available with Torrid Red, Black and QS so now it gets less certian. I subtracted all the BB, Yellow and Pulse Red cars from the total with Anthracite interior and that let me calculate a proportion of red versus anthracite interior for Torrid Red, Black and QS exterior. I allocated this percentage to those exterior colors by transmission. Again I see no reason that proportion of interior color would vary by transmission but it could well vary by exterior color. For what they are worth (maybe nothing) here it is and note the those with IBM with Anthracite interior and A4 may have a claim to the rarest combination. BTW - before anyone asks, yes I do have too much time on my hands.

QS with M6 = 1229 with Anthracite = 839 with Red = 390
QS with A4 = 1220 with Anthracite = 833 with Red = 387

IBM with M6 = 805 with Anthracite = 333 with Blue = 472
IBM with A4 = 636 with Anthracite = 263 with Blue = 373

BB with M6 = 271 with Anthracite = 271
BB with A4 = 302 with Anthracite = 302 

Yellow with M6 = 1013 with Anthracite = 1013
Yellow with A4 = 657 with Anthracite = 657

TRed with M6 = 1566 with Anthracite = 1070 with Red = 496
TRed with A4 = 1527 with Anthracite = 1042 with Red = 485

Purple with M6 = 366 with Purple = 366
Purple with A4 = 354 with Purple = 354

PRed with M6 = 510 with Anthracite = 510
PRed with A4 = 282 with Anthracite = 282

Black with M6 = 2706 with Anthracite = 1848 with Red = 858
Black with A4 = 2304 with Anthracite = 1574 with Red = 730


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

NEWBIE QUESTION  

Will we ever see any type of final sales numbers? Or is that confidential information? Just wondering how many actually sold.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Palmer said:


> NEWBIE QUESTION
> 
> Will we ever see any type of final sales numbers? Or is that confidential information? Just wondering how many actually sold.


Eventually, they'll all sell.

Greg


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The most interesting thing that I saw is that is says we have the M12 tranny. That is the same RPO code for the tranny in the Z06. I thought the gearing felt a bit different than a typical M6


----------



## TimL (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm glad to be here I'm new to the forum.I would love to get the info on the 2004 GTO production#'s.I opened the file and put it under my doc and for some reason the com will not accept it.Any ideas?Thanks Tim


----------



## Kats1stGTO (Jan 15, 2005)

Any chance we can get hold of the 04 & 05 mousetang numbers? just for comparision so I know how rare my goat is!


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Any guess to when the 05 numbers will be out?


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

*Rustang numbers.....*

http://www.yellowmustangregistry.com/Production04.html

Cobra numbers link at bottom of page.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Even though the Cobra is more rare, doesn't make it better, lol.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

huskerGTO said:


> Any guess to when the 05 numbers will be out?


 The late part of the 4th quarter of this year at the earliest.

Greg


----------

